# mega whistle!



## coreya (Mar 2, 2013)

Havn't found squat in the way of bottles or jars the last few weeks but did score this old train steam whistle at a yard sale for 5 bucks![] Any steam whistle people out there please chime in as I'm looking for info. The whistle is marked "Lunkenheimer" on one side of the base and the number "4" on the other, its 5" wide 17" long and 13" around and appears to be brass. I've searched and found a lot of whistles just none with the "4" on it.



























[/IMG]


----------



## LC (Mar 2, 2013)

If that is a train whistle I would say you have stumbled onto a great piece of memorabilia as well as something worth a good bit of money .


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2013)

I think it's a Single Bell Multi-Tone whistle and the 4 would designate the number of different length chambers inside that were pitch tuned to a musical chord.... It's possible the 4 designates the diameter of the bell though.... Hopefully someone will know for sure

 Chime whistle â€“ two or more resonant bells or chambers that sound simultaneously. In America, railway steam whistles were typically compact chime whistles with more than one whistle contained within, creating a chord. In Australia the New South Wales Government Railways after the 1924 re-classification many steam locomotives either had 5 chimes whistles fitted (this include many locomotives from the pre 1924 re-classification, or were built new with 5 chime whistles. 3-chimes (3 compact whistles within one) were very popular, as well as 5-chimes, and 6-chimes. In some cases chime whistles were used in Europe. Ships such as the Titanic were equipped with chimes consisting of three separate whistles (in the case of the Titanic the whistles measured 9, 12, and 15 inches diameter).


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2013)

and Lou's right, you STOLE IT at $5[]


----------



## fer_de_lance (Mar 2, 2013)

I used to sell their valves, never knew they made whistles


----------



## TJSJHART (Mar 2, 2013)

OOOHHH YEAH GREAT DEAL..NICE FIND .


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 2, 2013)

Ok  I just tried to post a description of my brothers home page and selling set-up for these type of items.  Harry's Old Engine is his homepage and I sent you his email on a PM.   This is a neat item, and you can get some great return through his marketing pages.  RED Mathews


----------



## botlguy (Mar 3, 2013)

Heck ! I wouldn't sell that thing, I would get it working, somehow, and have a lot of fun. That is a TERRIFIC find. I live out in the woods and can just picture tooting that thng and getting the locals thinking there was a new train track coming through the area. It might even call in an elk or two.[]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 4, 2013)

Propane tank rigged up to accept it w/ air valve.


----------

